# libiodbc-3.52.8 + p5-DBD-ODBC-1.37 = Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)



## nimnull (May 4, 2012)

I have updated ports and compiled libiodbc-3.52.8 and p5-DBD-ODBC-1.37; when I tried to connect to any database through perl I got: 
	
	



```
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
```

I need some help with it.

Because it looks like one can install only libiodbc-3.52.8 and+ p5-DBD-ODBC-1.37, but not p5-DBD-ODBC-1.37 and unixODBC-2.3.1. Why?

Anyway I really do not care what driver works for odbc, I really care about the segmentation fault.

To be specific, FreeBSD 9.0, was installed with libiodbc-3.52.8 and p5-DBD-ODBC-1.37. I couldn't install p5-DBD-ODBC-1.37 and unixODBC-2.3.1.

Then I (for the test) created a simple file:

```
use strict;
use DBI;
my $dbh = DBI-> connect('dbi:ODBC:Test');
```
Then I executed a test script with perl, and got 
	
	



```
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped).
```
Where to look for the dump I don't know.

*I*n odbc.ini:

```
[Test]
Driver = /usr/local/lib/libiodbc.so.3
Host  =
UserName = 
Password = 
Datebase =
```


----------



## swills@ (May 4, 2012)

I was able to reproduce this. The backtrace of what I got is here:


```
http://pastebin.com/ETxVHLc7
```

The issue looks to be with libiodbc and not related to perl or the perl module. So I'd say talk to the libiodbc maintainer or perhaps we should look at trying to get that working with unixODBC instead.


----------



## nimnull (May 7, 2012)

If someone decides to help to bring this information to the developers, please do it. According to FreeB*S*D ports libiodbc-3.52.8 is maintained by: kde@FreeBSD.org, I do not have an account for this mail list.

Also, please let us know if something changes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nimnull (May 10, 2012)

Problem was solved after reading a reply from developers mailing lists.

I strongly recommend anyone who wants to connect from Perl to microsoft sql, do not even think about ODBC (any kind) or unixODBC. You need to use Sybase for Perl and FreeTDS - works perfectly.

Thanks everyone and sorry for the noise, I misread manuals.


----------

